# What to do.. what to dooooo....



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

So confused...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

If you use a high quality chuck steak (or ribeye) and grind your own burger meat....you will eat it mid rare.....just like a steak!!

Be careful.....you will get hooked on REAL 'steak' burgers!!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Nope... I don't... it still tastes different and can't stand the texture..


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

What do you want then. I grind my own, fresh, and want it well done, my steak is sliced very thin and marinated for pepper steak....James


----------



## Booberry85 (Jun 5, 2011)

Simi, I'm the same way. I just accept it as one of my little quirks!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

The potential for contamination of ground beef because of the high surface area dictates well done cooking temps. Is it because of this that we tend be "accustomed" to the taste of med-well / well burgers?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't even do pink. DH only likes rare steak and medium well burger.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I like both so rare a good vet could still save it.

Grass fed, aloof in the herd, calm, delicious.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

simi-steading said:


> Nope... I don't... it still tastes different and can't stand the texture..


Same here, simi...can't stand ANY sign of pink in ground beef or stand the texture, but as for steak, just cripple the critter and drive him home! 

Seriously, though...I like my steak a little to the left of medium rare.


----------

